# Inspiration?



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 12, 2001)

Where do you go for inspiration and motivation?

I've read the Tao, the Art of War and Book of 5 Rings and found the information to be invaluable.  Course, I also take heart from other sources too.

From Gladiator - "What we do in Life, echoes in Eternity"
to
Ric Flair - "Whether you like it or not, you've got to learn to Love it"
to
my last training partner - "Duck stupid!" :shrug: 

What keeps you going or helps keep you going when you just wanna stay in bed?


----------



## Cthulhu (Oct 12, 2001)

Hmmmm...

Tao of JKD, JKD: The Art and Philosophy of Bruce Lee (Inosanto), The Filipino Martial Arts (Inosanto), Book of 5 Rings (*NOT* 'Hanshi' Kaufman's translation), The Art of War, Autumn Lightning (Dave Lowry), Movin Zen (C.C. Nicols), The Weaponless Warriors (Richard Kim), Zen in the Martial Arts (Hyams), okay, I'll stop now. I've read quite a few books and I like to think I've taken something from each.  Oh yeah, The Little Zen Book.

Non-martial arts/philosophy books that inspire me include: Starship Troopers (Heinlein...not to be confused with the abyssmal movie of the same name), Ender's Game (O.S. Card), most anything by Richard Feynman.  A biography I read on Nikola Tesla.

Movies...hmmmm.  The Yoda training scenes of The Empire Strikes Back.  Almost any Jackie Chan fight scene.  Bruce Lee's fight scene with Bob Wall in Enter the Dragon (now _that's_ a pak sao!), most of Brandon Lee's fight scenes from Rapid Fire.  Seven Samurai.  Yojimbo.  

Lone Wolf & Cub comics/manga.

My daughter :wink: 

:cheers: 

Gah.  More babblin'.  What was I talking about again?

Cthulhu
 diggin' the new smilies!


----------



## Keil Randor (Oct 12, 2001)

Yoda quotes are cool.  Alot of good advice in there..."do or do not, there is no try"...."jusge not by size"

What do you find in Starship Troopers?

Kaith quoted Gladiator....I had an old friend who said his legacy is his kids...it makes sence...if you think about it a bit...

Books - Tao of Pooh   and the Te of Piglet.  Also, The Final Reflection by John Ford.  Great book on the TOS Trek Klingons.  I've worn out 3 2 copies so far.   Hackers by Steven Levy - again, worn out 2 copies, 3rd is a little ragged too. 

Not too much in the MA world though..haven't read much thats really caught me.


----------



## Cthulhu (Oct 12, 2001)

The book delves a bit into the responsibilities of citizens of a free society.  

Which reminds me...the first three Dune books.  There's some nice Machiavellian stuff in them that I like.

If you don't really want to get heavily into Taoism, read one of the books currently in print with Bruce Lee quotes.  A lot of his stuff comes from Taoism, and to a lesser extent, Zen (Chan in Chinese, I believe).  A benefit of doing this is that he's already applied the Taoist principles to the martial arts.

:asian: 

Cthulhu


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 14, 2001)

I've read the Pooh Tao books....they serve IMO as a nice intro to Taoism for the novice.  Sort of a "Tao for Dummies" sorta ease of read.   I've got the Stephen Mitchell pocket ed. Tao Te Ching book.  Works nice when I only have a few minutes to meditate at work.

Book of 5 Rings / Art of War- I've got the Cleary translations.  Seemed to be the "best" at the time.  Whats wrong with the Kaufman translation?

Just picked up the "Zen in the MA" by Hyams....so far, its a good read.  

Regarding SST - I liked the movie.  Sure it wasn't 100% true to the book, but I think it was faithful to the ideas.  Book (like all other books) gets into things deeper though.  More background, etc.  Funny thing is, as mediocre as the movie was, it led me to the book.  Was very interesting to see the differences.  A friend of mine who has memorized the book though, would agree with you on the films 'lacking'.   I'll have to re-read the Dune books sometime.  (Note - LASIK bad if you like reading alot) 

For someone wanting to start with Bruce Lees works, where do you suggest as a starting place?

I also just picked up "Hagakure" by Tsunetomo - Wilson Translation.  Was an interesting read, but I think I have "cultural blanks" as in some places it makes no sence to me.  The whole "why did you do that?" or "what was wrong there?" sence.


----------



## Cthulhu (Oct 14, 2001)

Here ya go, Kaith (and anyone else interested):

Tao of Jeet Kune Do (duh)
Jeet Kune Do: The Art and Philosophy of Bruce Lee (Dan Inosanto)
Bruce Lee Volume 1: Words of the Dragon (Interviews edited by John Little)
Bruce Lee Volume 2: The Tao of Gung Fu (Previously unpublished Bruce Lee notes edited by John Little)
Bruce Lee Volume 3: Jeet Kune Do (Previously unpublished Bruce Lee notes edited by John Little)
Bruce Lee: Fighting Spirit (Bio by Bruce Thomas)

That should be enough to get you started  

There are other books in the series being edited by John Little.  However, I find only the first three of any real value.  For instance, I believe the fourth book is just notes on fitness.  Worth a skim, but not a serious read.

To me, the biography by Bruce Thomas is the best one yet.  All the others have either: been written by someone who really can't be objective (his wife, which is understandable), or written by people who don't know sh!t (like the one by Robert Clause, director of 'Enter the Dragon').  There are a couple of mistakes in Thomas' book, but nothing earth shattering and they certainly don't take away from the book as a whole.  All of these are available at Barnes and Noble (no affiliation, yadda yadda yadda).

Cthulhu


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 14, 2001)

Ya never know...those fitness notes could come into use...I'd like to get into a different shape...current one is too round for my tastes. 

Thanks!  Will start snaggin em as I find em at Borders (corp. discount card)


----------



## Cthulhu (Oct 14, 2001)

Don't know if Borders has them, but I imagine they could get them.  No Borders in my area, so I don't know.  

Check used book stores.  I've found some odd Bruce Lee stuff at one in Tampa.  It was an old hardbound book, apparently written for children by someone who knew fairly little about Bruce Lee.  The only good thing about it was pictures I haven't seen anywhere else...particularly, pictures of Bruce sporting a fairly thick moustache!  Hmmm.  I'm going to have to dig around to find that book.  I've only unpacked a few of my MA books since I moved in July.

Cthulhu


----------



## Cthulhu (Oct 14, 2001)

Sorry...forgot to respond to that query.

Kaufman apparently has a poor understanding of the Japanese language, as can be evidenced by the name of his school, 'Dojo no Hebi', which he translates as 'The School of the Snake'.  However, the actual translation of that phrase is 'The School's Snake'.  It should be, 'Hebi no Dojo', which is still a bit off.

I spoke with a professor of Japanese history, who also happens to be a martial artist and fluent in Japanese.  He informed me that large portions of Kaufman's "Martial Artist's Book of 5 Rings" are very inaccurate, and often just plain wrong.  Rather then let readers interpret Musashi Miyamoto's words for themselves, he forces his views into the translation.  I understand he's done the same with his translation of Sun Tzu's 'The Art of War'.

I recommend reading/borrowing his translations for comparison, but I discourage people from actually spending money on his stuff.  Cleary's translations are much better and truer to the original language, with little or no 'interpretation' on his part.

Cthulhu


----------



## Dronak (Nov 1, 2001)

Neat topic with suggestions for some books I've heard of and some I haven't.  I've found The Art of War on the web and saved a copy.  I don't recall if I ever read through the whole thing though.  I'll have to start over again.  I hadn't heard about the Book of Five Rings before, but I again found a copy on the web and saved it to read later.  I've seen copies of the Tao Te Ching, too, but just recently decided to go ahead and buy a copy.  I wanted to get a book or two on the I Ching and figured the Tao Te Ching is such a classic that I should pick up a copy of that, too.  Now if only Amazon.com would ship the order so that the books could get on their way to their new home.    But those would be the main few I'm looking at currently, thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## Icepick (Nov 1, 2001)

Lately, I've been using some competition to stay motivated!

I think Burton Richardson wrote a great article on this topic.

www.jkdunlimited.com/off1.htm

Not that there's anything wrong with reading, as long is it has lots of pictures.


----------



## GouRonin (Nov 1, 2001)

My grandfather inspires me. The guy could hit like thunder and move like lightning. He was an excellent boxer and not only taught me about the sport physically but mentally. A lot of it applies in the game of life too.

My wife inspires me. She's incredible. She always seems to find that last little bit of motivation in me to keep me going.

My Mother inspires me. Unless you met her I couldn't even begin to explain it.

I have lots of people that inspire me but mostly it's by their actions and not what they say that do it for me. Talk is cheap unless it's backed up by action.
:soapbox:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 1, 2001)

Dronak,  theres some different versions available on our affiliated site http://wnymartialarts.com. in the library.


----------



## Dronak (Nov 2, 2001)

Cool.  Thanks for the pointer.  I'll have to check it out and probably save copies for off line reading.


----------



## girlychuks (Nov 5, 2001)

Hmmmm
as I am new, I have countless untaped resources for motivation, as I am far, far, away from being burned out.

But I just read Zen and the Martial Arts, and loved it

I was inspired to get into the dojo, when, after taking my daughter to classes for a year (she is in public school after all) I watched an 18 year old  student do a form called Tenpoint blocking. THe movements were so intense and beautiful- I can't even describe it, and his feet never left the ground.  I threw my vodka away and was in classes the following day


----------



## Cthulhu (Nov 5, 2001)

Hyam's Zen and the Martial Arts is very good, though a couple of his facts on Bruce Lee are off.  Nothing major and it certainly doesn't take away from the value of the book.  Must have for every martial artist's library.

If you liked that book, you may like Moving Zen by Nicol and possibly The Karate Dojo, by Urban, I think.

If you're interested in anecdotes about the old Okinawan karateka, check out Richard Kim's The Weaponless Warriors. There are some newer books out on the old Okinawan karateka, but I haven't read them yet, and can't remember their titles.

Bruce Lee's Tao of Jeet Kune Do has a lot of Taoist principles and sayings, adapted by Lee to benefit the martial artist.

Too...many...good...books...to recommend.

Cthulhu


----------



## GouRonin (Nov 5, 2001)

A really good book.

Just between you and me, you can drink and do martial arts. Where do you think is a good place to test them out? At the bar.

Also just between you and me...if you stay away from the bar you don't have to use them.

...heh...
:asian:


----------



## bscastro (Nov 5, 2001)

As the alarm goes off at 5:30 am I think to myself: "Self, should I get up an train or go back to sleep for another hour?"

25% of the time, I go back to sleep. 25% of the time I get up and work out. The other 50% of the time, I go back to something from my few days with the University of Rochester Crew: "Yea, for I walk through the valley of the Shadow of Death. I shall have no fear, because I'm the meanest son of a ***** in the valley." I then ask myself: "Self, are you the meanest son of a ***** in the valley?" The answer is always the same: "Not yet." 

I then get up and train. As for books, reading some short bios of different martial artists in different books usually keeps me going.

Bryan


----------



## Big Guy (Nov 6, 2001)

I like that (not yet) good job :asian: :karate: :cheers:


----------



## Rob_Broad (Nov 6, 2001)

I actually get my inspiration from the people I meet in forums like this.  Gou, Big Guy, Jaybaca, Roland, Dot, and Renegade.  I go to an event and see these guys and I am fired up for a couple weeks to a month.  Just in time for the next event!


----------



## bscastro (Nov 7, 2001)

I agree that training with some amazing people is inspiring. What is also inspiring are those ones in our classes who may not have "innate" talent but you see them work their butts off and get really good. These guys show me that I can do it too with enough hard work and dedication.


----------



## IFAJKD (Nov 7, 2001)

Interesting subject....First I keep from teaching just one student...Avoid private Instruction. It makes you train when/what you may not feel like teaching or training. I love working with groups of new students and feed off that energy...Sometimes I just ride horse or read anything spiritual from the bible to Zen .
Currently
Life and Teaching of the masters of the Far East....Sometimes I just have to balance, quiet myself and settle...I have found that even doing hubud with an advanced student will allow me to experiment and come up with new things and discoveries. If I have the $$$$$ I go train with Vunak and it's like the atom bomb of motivation. Ground fighting with my son is fun and in the end...letting myself have distance.
wow did I ramble! 

thanks for the fun insight
J


----------



## Cthulhu (Nov 7, 2001)

As long as I continue to learn something new, no matter how trivial, I'll stay motivated.  I've been fortunate in that the last couple of people I've trained with have always been able to show me something new, be it a techniqe, principle, or simply another way at looking at something I'd already known.

For traditional systems, sitting in a wide horse stance throwing reverse punches all day may have a purpose, but it doesn't stimulate the mind.  Stimulating a student's brain is just as important, if not more so, than developing physical skill.

Have I rambled again?

Cthulhu


----------



## IFAJKD (Nov 9, 2001)

bottom line that's what it's all about. being a student. Aren't we all


----------



## Cthulhu (Nov 9, 2001)

Ayep.  If you're always a student, you'll always grow.  Once you've become a 'master', and supposedly know everything, there ain't nothing left to do but die.

Cthulhu


----------



## IFAJKD (Nov 9, 2001)

morbid. the whole death thing isn't working. must make new analogy.   I do believe in mastering techniques one at a time. 
Learn
Practice
Master
Functionalize
maintain

repeat steps 1 through 5 as willing


----------



## Ms J (Nov 12, 2001)

this book was and still is inspration and For the Budo..... 

The Book of Five Rings. 

http://www.f-a-t-e.org/articals/martial arts training/sabre/A book of five rings/fiverings1.html

Note: this is a full on line version, it has been on the site for over a year now, when i went to pull up the address today to post it here, the links had been corrupted, i had to go back and update all 60 or more pages of this one book. Please if you find a page in that area that is not working, or a link in the text not working, please send a message and let me know. I believe i have sorted them all though. 

The F.A.T.E. site is sort of well...it can be difficult to manage at times and ever growing. It has over 300 pages. Totaling with pages, articles, and graphics 1022 files. I have to be very very careful with the up keep of it or i could never keep up. So please if something is ever a-miss there please let me know.....


Thank you.... 

Ms. J....... 
Yes... and sometime webmaster.....


----------



## Cthulhu (Nov 12, 2001)

Excellent, excellent book.  Must have for all martial artists.

One warning:  steer clear of 'hanshi' Steven Kaufman's translation.  Though it's title The Martial Artist's Book of Five Rings may be enticing to the martial artist, it is an inaccurate translation at best.  I've discovered this through comparison of other translations and from the advice of a professor in Japanese history who also holds certification in a traditional Japanese bujutsu.

Cthulhu


----------



## IFAJKD (Nov 13, 2001)

You're sooooo connected.


----------



## Cthulhu (Nov 13, 2001)

Eh?  Huh?  Who?  To what?  I'm confused.

Cthulhu


----------



## IFAJKD (Nov 13, 2001)

Professor in Japanese History. He's like a great! resource


----------



## Cthulhu (Nov 13, 2001)

Oh yeah, he was!  This was way back when I frequented RMA, however.  Haven't talked to him since.  Nice guy.  Very willing to share information.  He's also a published author, his two books (that I know of) being: Hired Swords:  the Rise of Private Warrior Power in Early Japan and Legacies of the Sword:  the Kashima-Shinryu and Samurai Martial Culture.  I wish I kept in contact with him, but he was in the midst of publishing that second book and I was probably about to make my exit from RMA at the time, in addition to moving, getting engaged, finding another job, blah blah blah.  

It'd be cool if he was on this board.  He is a _shihan_ and holds a menkyo-kaiden in the Kashima-Shinryu in addition to teaching Japanese history.  He'd be an all-around excellent resource on the Japanese topics on this board.

Cthulhu


----------



## IFAJKD (Nov 14, 2001)

I have to admit, as much harping as I do on traditional training for most people, I at times have this craving for traditional Japanese culture. re are aspects of that culture as it pertains to martial arts that I would love to know. I have had little formal Japanese training in any arts. What I have gotten in terms of tradition, I have read. You had a great opportunity. kool


----------



## Rob_Broad (Nov 14, 2001)

As I said I find inspiration inthe people I work out with.  But I also find inspiration from watching people do martial arts.  Every other Sunday( weather permitting), a local Tai chi group has a seesion in the park just outside my back window.  I often watch them and then end up in my basement pounding away on B.O.B.


----------



## IFAJKD (Nov 14, 2001)

why don't you join them?


----------



## Cthulhu (Nov 14, 2001)

Yeah, I'd have to ask the same question.  I'm sure they'd be more than willing to have you join them.  Any idea what style of tai chi it is?

Cthulhu


----------



## Rob_Broad (Nov 14, 2001)

They study Taoist Tai Chi, just for the exercise and have no idea of the self defense aspect of it.  I have worked out with them in the past, I really didn't get much out of it.  All the members were atleast twice my age, and they are pretty closed as a group.  As I said I have worked out with the main group at the community center a few times, it is a little easier with the people there.  I prefer to bang on B.O.B. and get some intensity going.


----------



## Victoria (Jan 6, 2002)

Along with those many other wonderful books, you might want to check into "The Bushido way", or just simple various Bushido teachings.. This goes into developing personal strength and self-discipline, so that one easily overcomes their lack of "motivation".. Its primary teachings are based on "code of moral ethics", which connects us right into our learnings at the dojo's.. Humbleness, Honor, Respect, Self-discipline, Loyalty, Perseverence, Dedication, and of course lessons in warriorism.  More of a way to balance out body, mind, spirit, at same time as producing an inner desire and drive to achieve anything and develop strength, you have been striving for..  Hope that helps. :asian:


----------



## IFAJKD (Jan 6, 2002)

Victoria. Thanks for the suggestions. It's nice to see that people still value those attributes. Training in such combative systems for me, requires a focus on the spiritual as well as motivational qualities often missing from my systems as they have been taught by many.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 2, 2003)

Thread moved.

-Arnisador
-MT Admin-


----------

